
Show HN: Myscout – design assets management tool that makes designer's life easy - tarunmangukiya
https://iconscout.com/my-scout
======
mushbino
I don't understand the point of the application. Is there anything to assist
developers? Does it do a whole lot that a basic file system can't do?

~~~
tarunmangukiya
Myscout is a design assets management tool, which makes handoff of design
assets from Sketch, Adobe Tools, Invision makes easy. Designers can sync their
designs right from their tools and other team members, like marketers,
developers can access them in Microsoft Office, Google Docs, Wordpress and
many more. There's no need to export, resize and convert those assets
manually. We will handle everything.

There are also some of features planned for developers too. Do join our Slack
group to get updated. And feel free to suggest the features you've in your
mind.

